# Referrals for Local Moving Companies in DF



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello, we are likely to move in the next month or two and would like to ask the forum if anyone has a recommendation for a moving company that services the DF.

I have one contact from when we moved here from the US and would like a couple more to compare services and prices.

We prefer a reputable company with full packing and moving services. I know this sounds obvious but perhaps others have seen the moving vans I've seen around the DF...they do not seem to take much care with your stuff...no padding, things thrown haphazardly into the back of the truck - reminds me a little of "The Beverly Hillbillies" !!

Thanks in advance.

ABC


----------

